
Fork() can fail (2014) - theyeti
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2014/08/19/fork/
======
greenyoda
There's lots of interesting discussion from the original post in 2014:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8204007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8204007)

